# Can some people be more sensitive to meds?



## jazzmynn1 (Nov 13, 2010)

I was changed from 75mcg to 100mcg synthroid. I got really nervous and had palpitations, crying, etc.
The dr lowered it to 88mcg and I'm having the same issues after a month.
Can this happen?
Also, do you have to see an endo for thyroid care?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

jazzmynn1 said:


> I was changed from 75mcg to 100mcg synthroid. I got really nervous and had palpitations, crying, etc.
> The dr lowered it to 88mcg and I'm having the same issues after a month.
> Can this happen?
> Also, do you have to see an endo for thyroid care?


Some can have reactions to the fillers in medication. Levoxyl has the least ingredients/fillers than Synthroid. Or your levels could still be off and dose not correct for you. Or you are still healing, for some of us it can take a few years to heal. We didn't get sick over night nor will our healing. Or something else can be going on due to the fact other health issues share thyroid symptoms.

A person does not have to go to an Endo. for treatment. You regular physician can take care of our thyroid needs, especially if s/he is on the thyroid ball. 
I was diagnosed and still am being treated by Internist.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jazzmynn1 said:


> I was changed from 75mcg to 100mcg synthroid. I got really nervous and had palpitations, crying, etc.
> The dr lowered it to 88mcg and I'm having the same issues after a month.
> Can this happen?
> Also, do you have to see an endo for thyroid care?


GDWomen has given good advice and I would like to add that you might want to get your Ferritin checked as low ferritin can be causing some of those symptoms.

Low ferritin will interfere w/ the efficacy of thyroxine titration.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am having some of the same issues with synthroid. I am very sensitive to many medications so it does not surprise me that I am having difficulties with this one.

I was not aware of Levoxyl, and it is not on the list of meds covered by my insurance company. Any idea how the pricing compares to synthroid? Right now, my docs have been giving me samples of synthroid.

I am seeing an endocrinologist, but I am not happy with his care. My family doc is not much more helpful than he is.

Right now I am waiting to get into a new family doc in an integrative medicine clinic that blends traditional medicine with alternative practices. I am hoping to get info on alternatives to synthroid as well as help looking into conditions other than thyroid to explain my continued symptoms. I hope this will lead to some treatment options that work better with my body since I am so hypersensitive to pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> I am having some of the same issues with synthroid. I am very sensitive to many medications so it does not surprise me that I am having difficulties with this one.
> 
> I was not aware of Levoxyl, and it is not on the list of meds covered by my insurance company. Any idea how the pricing compares to synthroid? Right now, my docs have been giving me samples of synthroid.
> 
> ...


You may be interested in this. Click on the PDF format. Cytochrome P450 drug interactions. A friend and I have been dabbling in this.

http://medicine.iupui.edu/clinpharm/ddis/


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> You may be interested in this. Click on the PDF format. Cytochrome P450 drug interactions. A friend and I have been dabbling in this.
> 
> http://medicine.iupui.edu/clinpharm/ddis/


Thanks, I have looked at the link, but I really don't understand what I am looking at.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

jazzmynn1 said:


> I was changed from 75mcg to 100mcg synthroid. I got really nervous and had palpitations, crying, etc.
> The dr lowered it to 88mcg and I'm having the same issues after a month.
> Can this happen?
> Also, do you have to see an endo for thyroid care?


Do you have any current labs with ranges you could share?

You should get copies of all labwork from your doctor every time they run it.

I go to a DO for post TT thyroid meds. I did not have any luck with endo's post op as they only dosed off TSH.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> Thanks, I have looked at the link, but I really don't understand what I am looking at.


If you have this cytochrome, it may account for the fact that you are so sensitive to certain drugs.


----------



## g1961 (Nov 14, 2010)

I am so sensitive to medications I can tell what BRAND it is! I agree with GD Women it is the fillers in medications and not the drug itself. From my personal experience, I avoid generics when possible.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> If you have this cytochrome, it may account for the fact that you are so sensitive to certain drugs.


Ah, It's still confusing to me because many of the meds I am allergic to are not listed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> Ah, It's still confusing to me because many of the meds I am allergic to are not listed.


Which ones are you allergic to?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> Which ones are you allergic to?


let's see what I can remember today. Many narcotics. Codeine, Hydrocodone, Vicodin, Percocet, (they make me itch and break out in hives, and when I do take narcotics, they barely help) I had hallucinations while on Darvocet after my surgery as well, but that was right before found out my calcium level had dropped, and the Darvocet did not seem to bother me either before or after that night. 
amoxicillin 
the TB test
can't take anything with alcohol

I think "balanced B-1oo complex" Nature's made was giving me heart palpitaitons/racing heart.
Caffeine gives me heart palpitations so I avoid stimulants, including OTC cold meds and epinepherin (dentist has to give me special novicaine without epinepherin, and the novicaine barely takes the edge off the pain)

have had bad results with Cymbalta, Zoloft and Imipramine. They don't help and just make me feel spaced out, separate from my body, don't care about anything in a bad way.

progesterone and birth control meds make me feel crazy moody

Failed migraine meds: Maxalt, Frova, Zomig.

Propranolol was useless at preventing migraines (was on it in my teens). I know I was on several different pain relieves in my teens that did nothing, but I can't remember what they were. 
Ibuprofrin gives me stomach problems but does not help with pain. 
I had a lot of success with cataflam in college, but haven't had a doc willing to prescribe it to me in years.

Lunesta was terrible and did not work.

I felt terrible the entire time I was on methimazole an propranolol, but don't know if it was an actual allergy, just that my body could not tolerate the drugs.

Skin allergies to latex, lac-hydrin lotion (lactic acid), glycerin is bad too, 
Nizoral (shampoo) that was supposed to help scalp issues made it worse, as did head and Shoulders anything with sodium laureth sulfate or sodium lauryl sulfate is bad

can't do anything fragranced. All natural hygiene products, with only essential oils as fragrances. Can only use Dove for sensitive skin. I also have problems with many sunscreens and lotions, they feel like they are burning my skin.

The household cleaner isle at the grocery store is treacherous. I basically use natural organic non-fragranced cleaners, vinegar and baking soda.

Food:
macadamia nuts, cilantro, corn (can't digest it)
have had problems eating grapefruit in the past, but seems to be ok since my surgery.
sometimes beans and lentils bother me. I haven't eaten meat in 13 years.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

lavender said:


> Ah, It's still confusing to me because many of the meds I am allergic to are not listed.


That's because the list is for only one cytochrome. If you're allergic to other drugs, the drug may be on another cytochrome list. Or then again, maybe it's just the fillers used with the drug. Then of course it may not be the drug at all.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> That's because the list is for only one cytochrome. If you're allergic to other drugs, the drug may be on another cytochrome list. Or then again, maybe it's just the fillers used with the drug. Then of course it may not be the drug at all.




what's a cytochrome? Please don't send me anywhere too scientific jargony. My brain has been slow for 8 months now (since my thyroid storm), and I won't get it.

I just read something about cytochrome and the body's detox process. I don't understand what I read beyond my own belief that there is something off in the way that my body metabolizes meds. Which makes many pain relievers useless. Sleeping meds useless. Novicaine more of a hassle than it's worth.

And did I mention that I woke up immediately after my surgery, like before I was in the recovery room. I was wide awake and alert. I was having animated conversations as soon as they got my pain under control. Thankfully, I have no memory of the surgery!


----------

